# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  التنبيه على خطأ شائع لمن صلَّى بالساحات المحيطة بالمسجد الحرام (انشر تؤجر)

## عدنان البخاري

التنبيه على خطأ شائع لمن صلَّى بالساحات المحيطة بالمسجد الحرام:

الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن بإحسان تبعه.. أمابعد
من الخطأ الشائع في الصلاة بساحات المسجد الحرام عند كثير من الوافدين إلى مكة لحجٍّ أوعمرةٍ، وبعض الجهلة من أهلها أداؤهم صلاة الجماعة من بعيدٍ مع عدم اتصال صفِّهم بصفوف الجماعة.
وعند كثير من العلماء صلاة هؤلاء باطلة؛ إذ يشترط اتصال الصفوف لصحَّة الائتمام بالجماعة، برؤية الصف الخلفي للأمامي؛ إلَّا إذا ازدحم المكان وحال بين رؤيتهم جدار ونحوه فيكتفى بسماع الصوت للعذر.
ويعتمد غالبية من يصلِّيها بهذه الصورة على جريان العرف به، وأنهم ماداموا يسمعون صوت الإمام بمكبِّرات الصوت فلا حرج عليهم حتى لو لم يروا الصفوف.
وكما يلحظ فالمسافة بعيدة جدا بين هذا الصف المنفرد وبين أقرب صف قبله إلى جماعة المسجد الحرام، تقارب أربعين مترا وتزيد.
وهذا ليس بنادر بل إني أرى بصورة شبه يومية أرى من يصلي أبعد من ذلك بمسافة تقرب المائة متر.
والمقصود أنَّ كثيرا من الفقهاء، ومن المعاصرين الشيخين ابن باز وابن عثيمين وغيرهما = يبطلون صلاة من فعل هذا عن علمٍ به.
ومثله في الخطأ ما لو صلى في الطابق الثاني أو السطح مع وجود أماكن في الدور الأرضي، مكتفيا بسماع الصوت بالمكبرات الصوتية، ودون أن يرى الصفوف من مكانه!
وأشد خطأ منه وأغرق في الجهل بحكم الشرع: الاعتماد على التلفاز أوالراديو أوصوت المكبِّرات من الفنادق القريبة من الحرم والائتمام بها.
ولو كان الأمر كما يظنُّ هؤلاء لأمكن لرجل من آلاف الكيلومترات أن يأتم بإمام الحرم ويصلِّي بصلاته بمجرَّد سماع صوته ورؤيته عبر التلفاز!
أرى أنَّ الواجب على طلاب العلم والدعاة تنبيه الناس وتوعيتهم لهذا الخطأ الظاهر، وقد رأيت من هذه المناظر ما جعل صورة الأمر تمرُّ عندي كل فريضة في كل يومٍ لو شئتُ، ويكثر هذا جدا وللأسف الشديد أيام العمرة والحج.
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: (صلاة المأموم خلف الإمام خارج المسجد أو في المسجد وبينهما حائل فإن كانت الصفوف متصلة جاز باتفاق الأئمة وإن كان بينهما طريق أو نهر تجري فيه السفن ففيه قولان معروفان هما روايتان عن أحمد : أحدهما : المنع كقول أبي حنيفة . والثاني : الجواز كقول الشافعي . وأما إذا كان بينهما حائل يمنع الرؤية والاستطراق ففيها عدة أقوال في مذهب أحمد وغيره . قيل : يجوز وقيل : لا يجوز . وقيل : يجوز في المسجد دون غيره . وقيل : يجوز مع الحاجة ولا يجوز بدون الحاجة . ولا ريب أن ذلك جائز مع الحاجة مطلقا : مثل أن تكون أبواب المسجد مغلقة أو تكون المقصورة التي فيها الإمام مغلقة أو نحو ذلك . فهنا لو كانت الرؤية واجبة لسقطت للحاجة . كما تقدم فإنه قد تقدم أن واجبات الصلاة والجماعة تسقط بالعذر وأن الصلاة في الجماعة خير من صلاة الإنسان وحده بكل حال). انتهى.
وقال رحمه الله أيضًا: (إذا امتلأ المسجد بالصفوف صفوا خارج المسجد فإذا اتصلت الصفوف حينئذ في الطرقات والأسواق صحت صلاتهم . وأما إذا صفوا وبينهم وبين الصف الآخر طريق يمشي الناس فيه لم تصح صلاتهم في أظهر قولي العلماء . وكذلك إذا كان بينهم وبين الصفوف حائط بحيث لا يرون الصفوف ولكن يسمعون التكبير من غير حاجة فإنه لا تصح صلاتهم في أظهر قولي العلماء . وكذلك من صلى في حانوته والطريق خال لم تصح صلاته). انتهى مختصرا.
وسئل الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله: وصلت أنا ومجموعة معي إلى مسجد وقت صلاة المغرب لأداء الصلاة ، فوجدت أن المسجد قد امتلأ بالمصلين ، وخوفًا منا على صلاة المغرب ، صلينا على الرصيف المجاور للمسجد موازين للإمام ، فصلينا مع الجماعة بواسطة السماع من مكبر الصوت ، ولكننا لم نر الصفوف ، وبعد انتهاء الصلاة ، قيل لنا : لا تصح صلاة من لا يرى الإمام أو الصفوف ، وإذا كان يوجد فاصل بين المسجد مثلًا كشارع صغير أو طريق مقابل لباب المسجد ، فهل تصح صلاتنا مع وجود هذا الفاصل ، أفيدونا جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ؟
فأجاب فضيلته بقوله: صلاتكم كما وصفت ، لمَّا وجدتم المسجد مزدحمًا ولم تجدوا فيه مكانًا ، فصليتم ، خارجه على الرصيف بجوار المسجد ، وأنتم تسمعون الإمام ، فالصلاة في مثل هذه الحالة صحيحة للضرورة ، إذا كنتم لم تتقدموا على الإمام في موقفكم ، وأما إذا كان بين المصلي وبين المسجد طريق كما وصفت في آخر سؤالك ، فإن الاقتداء بالإمام لا يصح في مثل هذه الحالة ، إذا كان بين المسجد وبين المصلي طريق يمشي فيه الناس ، وتسير في السيارات حال الصلاة ، فإن الصلاة لا تصح في هذه الحالة ، أما لو كان الطريق قد اتصلت فيه الصفوف إلى مكانكم ، وصار كل المكان يصلى فيه فالصلاة صحيحة في هذه الحالة . لكن إذا كان الطريق يمشي فيه الناس ولم يكن فيه صفوف متصلة ، فالصلاة في مثل هذه الحالة لا تصح ؛ لانقطاعكم عن الإمام وللفصل بينكم وبينه بالمارة والله أعلم، ومثل هذا كما قال الفقهاء إذا كان بين المصلي وبين المسجد نهر أو نهر تمشي فيه السفن وما أشبه ذلك .
لكن تفضلتم بالقول : بأنه إذا وصلت الصفوف بهذا الطريق ، كيف نجمع بين هذا وبين النهي عن الصلاة في قارعة الطريق؟
فأجاب فضيلته بقوله: هذا للضرورة ، إذا كان المسجد قد امتلأ وصلى الناس خارجه واتصلت الصفوف فالصلاة صحيحة، ولو كان مكانهم طريقًا في الأصل ، أو سوقًا يمشي فيه الناس ، فلأجل الحاجة والضرورة في مثل هذه الحالة لا سيما في أيام الجمع ، والأيام التي يزدحم فيها الناس ، لا حرج في ذلك إن شاء الله للحاجة .

وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله: هل للمسلم أن يصلي مع الصلاة التي تنقل في التلفزيون أو الإذاعة من دون أن يرى الإمام خصوصاً للنساء؟
فأجاب فضيلته بقوله:لا يجوز للإنسان أن يقتدي بالإمام بواسطة الراديو أو بواسطة التلفزيون؛لأن صلاة الجماعة يقصد بها الاجتماع,فلا بد أن تكون في موضع واحد,أو تتصل الصفوف بعضها ببعض,ولا تجوز الصلاة بواسطتهما,وذلك لعدم حصول المقصود بهذا,ولو أننا أجزنا ذلك لأمكن كل واحد أن يصلي في بيته الصلوات الخمس, بل الجمعة أيضاً,وهذا مناف لمشروعية الجمعة والجماعة, وعلى هذا فلا يحل للنساء ولا لغيرهن أن يصلي أحد منهم خلف المذياع أو خلف التلفاز. والله الموفق.
وسئل فضيلة الشيخ أيضًا: هل تصح صلاة المقتدي بالصوت فقط أو لا؟
فأجاب فضيلته بقوله:إذا كان الإنسان في المسجد فإنه يجوز أن يقتدي بالإمام إذا سمع صوته وإن لم يره,أما إذا كان خارج المسجد لعدم وجود مكان في المسجد فلا بد أن تتصل الصفوف حيث أمكن,وذلك لأن المقصود بالجماعة اجتماع الناس,وأن يكونوا جماعة واحدة,فإذا تفرقوا فإنه ليس ذلك بجماعة,وعلى هذا فإذا اتصلت الصفوف في المسجد إلى السوق فإنه يجوز أن يصلي الإنسان ولو كان خارج المسجد,وذلك لإمكان المتابعة,وأما إذا لم تتصل الصفوف لا يصلي خلف الإمام,فإن كان معذوراً عذراً شرعياً فلا إثم عليه,وإن كان غير معذور فإنه يجب أن يذهب إلى المسجد ويصلي مع الجماعة.والله الموفق.

(أرجو منكم نشر هذا الموضوع وبثَّه في النت في المنتديات ومواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، والدَّال على الخير كفاعله)

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هنا صورة التقطتها فجر اليوم تبين مدى بُعد المسافة بين صف كالمذكور في الموضوع وبين أقرب صف للجماعة بالمسجد الحرام!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهنا صورة بعد ظهور نور الصباح بقرب المكان الأول بمترين، ليتبين بٌعد المسافة:

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

جزاك الله خيرا، كلامك صحيح بل رأيتُ بعض الباعة بين دكانه والحرم مسافة وطريق إذا سمع الإقامة فرش سجادته أمام دكانه وصلى متابعاً لإمام الحرم!
لكن أشكل علي قولك:



> ومثله في الخطأ ما لو صلى في الطابق الثاني أو السطح مع وجود أماكن في الدور الأرضي، مكتفيا بسماع الصوت بالمكبرات الصوتية، ودون أن يرى الصفوف من مكانه!


مع أن المصلي في الطابق الثاني يعتبر داخل المسجد وحكمه يختلف عمن في خارج المسجد، قال في زاد المستقنع:
((يصح اقتداء المأموم بالإمام في المسجد وإن لم يره ولا من وراءه إذا سمع التكبير))
قال ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في الشرح الممتع:
((وقوله: «وإن لم يره ولا من وراءه» أي: لم يرَ الإِمامَ، ولا مَن وراءَه مِن المأمومين.
قوله: «إذا سمع التكبير» أي: لا بُدَّ مِن سماعِ التكبير؛ لأنه لا يمكن الاقتداءُ به إلا بسماعِ التكبير إما منه أو ممن يبلِّغُ عنه، فصار شرطُ صِحَّةِ اقتداءِ المأمومِ بإمامِه إذا كان في المسجدِ شرطاً واحداً فقط، وهو: سماعُ التكبير.))

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> جزاك الله خيرا، كلامك صحيح بل رأيتُ بعض الباعة بين دكانه والحرم مسافة وطريق إذا سمع الإقامة فرش سجادته أمام دكانه وصلى متابعاً لإمام الحرم!
> لكن أشكل علي قولك: 
> مع أن المصلي في الطابق الثاني يعتبر داخل المسجد وحكمه يختلف عمن في خارج المسجد، قال في زاد المستقنع:
> ((يصح اقتداء المأموم بالإمام في المسجد وإن لم يره ولا من وراءه إذا سمع التكبير))
> قال ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في الشرح الممتع:
> ((وقوله: «وإن لم يره ولا من وراءه» أي: لم يرَ الإِمامَ، ولا مَن وراءَه مِن المأمومين.
> قوله: «إذا سمع التكبير» أي: لا بُدَّ مِن سماعِ التكبير؛ لأنه لا يمكن الاقتداءُ به إلا بسماعِ التكبير إما منه أو ممن يبلِّغُ عنه، فصار شرطُ صِحَّةِ اقتداءِ المأمومِ بإمامِه إذا كان في المسجدِ شرطاً واحداً فقط، وهو: سماعُ التكبير.))


 بارك الله فيكم.. هذا محل خلاف بين العلماء.
والشيخ ابن باز سختار ما ذكرته.
لعدم وجود حاجة لانفصال الصفوف.

----------


## أبو علي الراحلة

جزاكم الله خيرا , بالنسبة لقولك في العنوان (انشر تؤجر) هذه العبارة لا تنبغي ...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> جزاكم الله خيرا , بالنسبة لقولك في العنوان (انشر تؤجر) هذه العبارة لا تنبغي ...


آمين.. لم لا تنبغي؟

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أبا عاصم،
في صحيح مسلم عن أبي نَضْرَة، عن جابر بن عبد الله، قال: كنا في مسير مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنا على ناضح [هو البعير الذي يستقَى عليه] إنما هو في أخريات الناس ... ) الحديث وفيه قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «أتبيعنيه بكذا وكذا والله يغفر لك؟» قال: قلت: هو لك يا نبي الله، قال: «أتبيعنيه بكذا وكذا، والله يغفر لك؟» قال: قلت: هو لك يا نبي الله .. ) قال أبو نضرة: فكانت كلمة يقولها المسلمون: افعل كذا وكذا والله يغفر لك). وقوله: (والله يغفر لك) هو على معنى الدعاء. ذكره أبو العباس القرطبي في المفهم 4/505.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ أشرف.. وهذا من الوضوح والبيان بمكان، فالدعاء قد يساق مساق الخبر أوعلى رجاء وقوعه

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

بارك الله فيكم أبا عاصم
أحببت الاستدلال بالحديث السابق (حديث جابر ررر) والإجماع المشار إليه في كلام أبي نَضْرة (راوي الحديث عن جابر ررر) على صحة هذه العبارة وأمثالها لا سيما ولم يرد ذلك هنا

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

السؤال : سماحة الشيخ سلمه الله ما حكم الصلاة في الفنادق والدور والمحلات المجاورة للمسجد الحرام إقتداء بإمام الحرم حيث تجد كثير من الناس يفعل ذلك ؟ 
الجواب :
تجوز الصلاة فيها جماعة إقتداء بإمام المسجد الحرام إذا أمكن متابعة الإمام على الصحيح من كلام أهل العلم , وقد أفتى الشيخان الجليلان الشيخ عبدالله بن حميد والشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز* رحمهما الله الملك خالد رحمه الله* بالصلاة في قصر الصفا مع إمام المسجد الحرام , والله أعلم .

كيف الجمع بين القولين بارك الله فيك..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بارك الله فيك.. تقدم أن المسألة محل خلاف بين أهل العلم، والخلاف قديم، ولم أنقل إلا المشهور من الفتوى في هذا الزمن.
وفتوى الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله مبنية على عدم انقطاع الصفوف ما دامت مرئية أوالصوت مسموعا والصفوف متواصلة، كما هو الحال من قصر الصفا.
أما الفنادق المجاورة فلا اتصال بين الصفوف في غالبها ولا مرئية.
ومن بحث عن رخصةٍ لما يريد وجد في الخلاف مطلبه، والأحوط لمن طلبه تقدم ذكره.

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ عدنان على هذا التنبيه الواجب ، ولا حرمك الأجر والثواب على ذلك .
ومن باب الفائدة وجمع أقوال أهل العلم في المسألة : 
سئل الشيخ العلامة عبد الرحمن بن سعدي - رحمه الله - في "الفتاوى السعدية" ص (187) طبع المؤسسة السعدية بالرياض :
س / ما حكم متابعة المرأة الإمام ، وهي في بيتها ؟
ج / الصواب جواز ذلك إذا أمكنها المتابعة ، بأن سمعت تكبير الإمام ، أو من وراءه ، أو شاهدتهم . وبعض الأصحاب يشترط الرؤية ، ولو في بعض الصلاة . ويشترط أن لا يكون بينهما طريق . وهو قول ضعيف ، لا دليل عليه » أهـ .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

*شكرا وبارك المولى بكم 
بإذن الله*

----------


## طالبة فقه

احسن الله إليك

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بورك فيكم أستاذ بخاري

===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## عبدالعزيز السميطي

كما وان هذا احد سببي اغلاق مكبرات الصوت اثناء الصلاة في بعض المناطق
الا وهو اعتماد المصلين عل مكبرات الصوت والتي تتعطل فجأةً احياناً لاسباب فنية طارئه ، فيضيع تتبعهم الذي لا يعتمد على رؤية الصفوف ومن ثم تضيع صلاتهم
والسبب الثاني هو تداخل اصوات المكبرات للمساجد المتقاربة من بعض ، مما يسبب تشتيت خشوع المصلين ولخبطتهم اثناء التسبيح والتشهد

----------


## ابن الصديق

جزاكم الله خيرا 
الاصل فى الصلاه اتصال الصفوف  كما جاء فى حديث النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (الا تصفون كما تصف الملائكه.....  الحديث)
كذلك الاصل فى الصفوف الاتمام والكمال  كما جاء فى حديث النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (اتموا الصف الاول ....الحديث)
والاصل فى الامامه الاقتداء  لحديث النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (انما جعل الامام  ليؤتم به.....الحديث)
والنزاع فى الائتمام  ...
اذا الاصل اكمال الصفوف 
والاباحه لعذر

والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## المعيصفي

> التنبيه على خطأ شائع لمن صلَّى بالساحات المحيطة بالمسجد الحرام:الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن بإحسان تبعه.. أمابعد
> من الخطأ الشائع في الصلاة بساحات المسجد الحرام عند كثير من الوافدين إلى مكة لحجٍّ أوعمرةٍ، وبعض الجهلة من أهلها أداؤهم صلاة الجماعة من بعيدٍ مع عدم اتصال صفِّهم بصفوف الجماعة.
> وعند كثير من العلماء صلاة هؤلاء باطلة؛ إذ يشترط اتصال الصفوف لصحَّة الائتمام بالجماعة، برؤية الصف الخلفي للأمامي؛ إلَّا إذا ازدحم المكان وحال بين رؤيتهم جدار ونحوه فيكتفى بسماع الصوت للعذر.
> ويعتمد غالبية من يصلِّيها بهذه الصورة على جريان العرف به، وأنهم ماداموا يسمعون صوت الإمام بمكبِّرات الصوت فلا حرج عليهم حتى لو لم يروا الصفوف.
> وكما يلحظ فالمسافة بعيدة جدا بين هذا الصف المنفرد وبين أقرب صف قبله إلى جماعة المسجد الحرام، تقارب أربعين مترا وتزيد.
> وهذا ليس بنادر بل إني أرى بصورة شبه يومية أرى من يصلي أبعد من ذلك بمسافة تقرب المائة متر.
> والمقصود أنَّ كثيرا من الفقهاء، ومن المعاصرين الشيخين ابن باز وابن عثيمين وغيرهما = يبطلون صلاة من فعل هذا عن علمٍ به.
> ومثله في الخطأ ما لو صلى في الطابق الثاني أو السطح مع وجود أماكن في الدور الأرضي، مكتفيا بسماع الصوت بالمكبرات الصوتية، ودون أن يرى الصفوف من مكانه!
> وأشد خطأ منه وأغرق في الجهل بحكم الشرع: الاعتماد على التلفاز أوالراديو أوصوت المكبِّرات من الفنادق القريبة من الحرم والائتمام بها.
> ...


أحسن الله إليك .

قال الألباني في إرواء الغليل في تخريج أحاديث منار السبيل (2/ 330) :


(543) - (حديث: " أن عائشة قالت لنساء كن يصلين فى حجرتها: " لا تصلين بصلاة الإمام فإنكن دونه فى حجاب " .


وقد قال البخارى فى صحيحه " باب إذا كان بين الإمام وبين القوم حائط أو سترة , وقال الحسن: لا بأس أن تصلى وبينك وبينه نهر , وقال أبو مجلز: يأتم الإمام وإن كان بينهما طريق أو جدار إذا سمع تكبير الإمام ".
قال الحافظ فى شرحه للجملة الأولى من كلام البخارى (2/178) : " أى هل يضر ذلك بالاقتداء أو لا؟ والظاهر من تصرفه , أنه لا يضر كما ذهب إليه المالكية , والمسألة ذات خلاف شهير , ومنهم من فرق بين المسجد وغيره ".
قلت: وقد روى ابن أبى شيبة فى المصنف (2/25/1 ـ 2) آثاراً فى المنع من ذلك , وأخرى فى الرخصة فيه وهذه أكثر وأصح , ولعل ذلك لعذر كضيق المسجد أو نحوه , وإلا فالواجب الصلاة فى المسجد ووصل الصفوف , 
فما يفعله الناس اليوم فى موسم الحج من الصلاة فى الغرف التى حول المسجد الحرام مع عدم اتصال الصفوف فيه فلا أراه جائزاً بوجه من الوجوه.

----------


## السعيد شويل

هناك علامات دالة على بداية ونهاية الحرم فى مكة المكرمة 
كل ما هو داخل البلدة التى حرمها الله فهو حرم .. جازت الصلاة فيه خلف الإمام

----------


## المعيصفي

> هناك علامات دالة على بداية ونهاية الحرم فى مكة المكرمة 
> كل ما هو داخل البلدة التى حرمها الله فهو حرم .. جازت الصلاة فيه خلف الإمام


إن كنت تعني وإن تباعدت الصفوف فهات الدليل من السنة الصحيحة .

----------


## السعيد شويل

نعم حتى وإن تباعدت الصفوف يا أخى .. لماذا ؟ 
أولاً : البلدة التى حرمها الله  تختلف عن جميع البلدان 
ثانياً : الأصل أن حرم الله فى " مكة المكرمة " لايكون فيه بنيان .. 
ولكن .. وللضرورة : أقيمت المنشآت والمبانى .. هذه الضرورة لاتلغى أصل الحكم

----------


## المعيصفي

> نعم حتى وإن تباعدت الصفوف يا أخى .. لماذا ؟ 
> أولاً : البلدة التى حرمها الله  تختلف عن جميع البلدان 
> ثانياً : الأصل أن حرم الله فى " مكة المكرمة " لايكون فيه بنيان .. 
> ولكن .. وللضرورة : أقيمت المنشآت والمبانى .. هذه الضرورة لاتلغى أصل الحكم


الكلام هو عن اتصال الصفوف المأمور به شرعا كما ثبت في السنة عن أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى في أصحابه تأخرا فقال لهم تقدموا فائتموا بي وليأتم بكم من بعدكم لا يزال قوم يتأخرون حتى يؤخرهم الله" رواه مسلم وأبو داود والنسائي وابن ماجه .
فإن كان تأخرا بسيطا داخل الحرم النبوي لم يسمح به عليه الصلاة والسلام وأمر الصف الثاني أن يفعلوا ذلك ويأتموا بالصف الأول وهكذا . 
فكيف بمن يتأخر مئات الأمتار أو أكثر .؟
فهات الدليل على استثناء الحرم المكي من الأمر النبوي برص الصفوف واتصالها ولا تتكلم بالمسـألة من عند نفسك من غير أي دليل فلسنا بحاجة لذلك .

----------


## السعيد شويل

معنى هذا : 
بطلان صلاة كل من يصلون حول المسجد الحرام فى الشوارع وحول المبانى والفنادق

----------


## المعيصفي

> معنى هذا : 
> بطلان صلاة كل من يصلون حول المسجد الحرام فى الشوارع وحول المبانى والفنادق


نصيحة من أخيك أن لا تتكلم إلا بعلم وأن لا تخوض فيما لا تحسن ولا تتكلم بالعاطفة .
على كل حال .
إن كان هؤلاء تتصل صفوفهم مع الصفوف التي تلي الإمام فائتمامهم صحيح وجماعتهم صحيحة . 
وأما إذا لم تتصل صفوفهم لامتلاء الساحات الداخلية فاضطروا للصلاة في السطح فكذلك .
وأما إن لم تتصل صفوفهم بغير عذر كما هو قولك فلا تصح .
الخلاصة : يجب اتصال الصفوف ورصها كما أمر نبينا ولا يجوز خلاف ذلك إلا بقرينة معتبرة .

----------


## السعيد شويل

*إذن .. الصلاة جائزة حتى وإن تباعدت الصفوف .. فلماذا تساءلت وقلت : 

*


> إن كنت تعني وإن تباعدت الصفوف فهات الدليل من السنة الصحيحة .

----------


## المعيصفي

غفر الله لك .
إن كنت لا تعلم معنى تباعدت الصفوف فلا بأس عليك .
تباعد الصفوف هو ما ذكره الأخ صاحب الموضوع ( عدنان البخاري ) وكما بينه بالصور المرفقة .
وبمعنى أبسط هو أن يكون بين صف وبين الذي يليه مسافة أكثر من موضع السجود أو كما هو في الوضع الطبيعي للصفوف المرصوصة التي أمر بها النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام .
ولكن أن يكون التباعد بالأمتار أو عشراتها ومئاتها فذلك خلاف أمر النبي .
أما الصورة التي يصح فيها ائتمام المأمومين بالإمام فتسمى وإن كثرت الصفوف وإن امتدت الصفوف ولا تسمى وإن تباعدت الصفوف .
بارك الله فيك .

----------

